# Programa para hacer gráficas tipo osciloscopio



## MacX (Dic 24, 2008)

Hola, 
Vengo buscando un programa para hacerme mis propias gráficas de lo que yo visualizo en un osciloscopio. No consigo hacer bien las cosas con el excel, porque para hacer gráficas tengo que estar dándole valores, cosa que desconozco en muchas de mis prácticas.

Quería lograr algo parecido a esto: (¿no estará hecho con excel, no?)



¿Alguien sabe de algún programa sencillo para hacer esto?


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 24, 2008)

Por lo que veo en la imagen yo diría que es un '-sin(x)'. Si quieres graficar cosillas de ese tipo prueba con el 'graphmathica' http://www.graphmatica.com/.
Algunos Simuladores de electrónica tienen osciloscopios para los circuitos simulados, uno de esos programas es 'Workbench', aunque es de pago.
Para GNU/Linux puedes usar Octave + gplot, Octave se parece mucho al MathLab pero es libre y no tiene un costo por usarlo (no sé si este disponible para el Ventanas), para hacer una gráfica de un -sin(x), primero defines el vector x = -pi:0.001i; luego la función: y= -sin(x); y por ultimo grafigas: plot(x,y).
Buena Vibra!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 24, 2008)

En windows puedes usar visual basic para tal tarea. En este link está todo muy explicado:
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=16233.0


----------



## MacX (Dic 25, 2008)

Gracias por la información. El workbench si que lo tengo, pero no se me había ocurrido. Gracias!

Bueno en ese gráfica si es un senx pero en otras no hay manera de saber que función es...es para ese tipo de gráficas donde hecho de menos un programa más "modificable a mi gusto"

Ya me han hablado de visual basic pero lo he descartado.


----------

